# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: فرق بین left join و left outer join

## Arsess

با درود،

کسی میتونه منو راهنمایی کنه که فرق بین left join و left outer join رو متوجه بشم؟

ممنون

----------


## Arsess

خودم پیدا کردم. جواب اینه
هیچ فرقی نداره و فقط بخاطر compatibility هر دو تعریف شدن

----------

